# The Villager Arm Glitch!!!



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 24, 2017)

So this has been happening to me since before the release, but since the release it's been way more common!

When I talk to people at my camp their arms will be stuck in a weird position and it's happened once before the update, but since it's happened FIVE more times! Their arm animation will be broken so if they reach in their pocket they'll just lean over and stuff, and it's really CREEPY!



Spoiler: Pics or it didn't happen





















It also happened to Ketchup, Apollo and Maggie...



Has this happened to anybody else? Or am I the only one with creepy stuck arm villagers? 

I want to know if maybe it's because I got the early demo version or whatever, cause if it is I'll try to reinstall it from the store.


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 24, 2017)

It does look kinda ominous...  It hasn't happened to me yet though, I've only just started playing.


----------



## angiepie (Nov 24, 2017)

Are they holding anything when you go to talk to them? A coffee cup? A soda?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 24, 2017)

angiepie said:


> Are they holding anything when you go to talk to them? A coffee cup? A soda?



I know Punchy was, but I can't be sure of the others, I don't believe Ketchup was when I went to her as I think she was laying down.


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 24, 2017)

Oh God it just happened to me - I talked to Rosie who was sitting down and her arms froze in that position


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 24, 2017)

Jeannine said:


> Oh God it just happened to me - I talked to Rosie who was sitting down and her arms froze in that position



Oh no! I jinxed you! =O


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 24, 2017)

WHY Rosie? I'm very disturbed by this.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 24, 2017)

Weirdo villagers, yeah with Punchy that's why there's two pictures, cause he kept doing it even after I finished talking to him and clicked him again! I wish I got a picture of Ketchup's arms because they were like INSIDE of her? Little nubs sticking out and it was the weirdest thing ever... And Apollo when he was stuck his arms were like OUT elbows bent, I think maybe from the eating animation or something, but I didn't snag a screenie of him either... so weird! I'm glad it's not just me though. -_-


----------



## Dede (Nov 24, 2017)

Yes this happens to me too! And I love it! XD
It's usually when they're sitting down with a cup of coffee or a book I think. At first I thought it was quite strange. But now I find it amusing lol.


----------



## Bcat (Nov 24, 2017)

lol I’ve e had this too. I think they look like little stiff armed robots


----------



## Kaiaa (Nov 24, 2017)

The arm glitch just happened to me this morning! It didn't happen before, so I'm not really sure what causes it.


----------



## AccfSally (Nov 24, 2017)

That happened to me just yesterday with Goldie.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 24, 2017)

I've noticed that when I interact with them while they're sitting down.

Hopefully Nintendo will patch that soon.


----------



## kayleee (Nov 24, 2017)

Finally someone said it omg

It literally is so creepy how they twitch around when they are taking something out of their pocket


----------



## squidpops (Nov 24, 2017)

Lol it always happens to me. I didn't notice it was a glitch, just thought it was how the game was designed :')
It is really weird though, they look so stiff and awkward


----------



## Twisterheart (Nov 24, 2017)

The happened to me too. I noticed it today and I was like what? lol it looks so strange.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 25, 2017)

So glad I'm not alone! XD I don't know how many people played pre release but it hardly happened then at least to me. It only happened once.


----------



## p e p p e r (Nov 25, 2017)

lmao Rosie was doing the weird arms last night


----------

